# Going to London - where can I pick up some fresh beans?



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, I usually pick up Monmouth when I visit London but fancy a something different. I was planning to order some rave italian job but prefer to have something for the weekend.

Thanks for any recommendations


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jesus....you can get anything in London.

What flavours do you like? Guessing darker/more towards chocolate etc if you're a Monmouth man?


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, darker would be good. Still cant decide whether I like Monmouth though...


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

My next beans to try online are hadbean Uganda Kinone and Rave Italian Job. Anybody tried these?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Allpress Redchurch blend should suit you. Very tasty.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Where do you shop for beans in London? I'm quite often in Liverpool Street, Euston, St Pauls, Westminster.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

See my post in what's in your cup today for my thoughts on the Has Bean Ugandan, I'll certainly be buying more of it.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

favourite coffee of the year? Quite tempted to get some!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

goto 13 Leyden Street nr Liverpool st station to a café called fazenda. Guy there (Antonio) roasts his own range of single origin beans from around the world on his own wood roaster in Italy and imports to uk. Tell him what you like and he'll make you up a bespoke blend too if you like.

If you do go, please mention Cameron sent you


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Cam. My office is just a few minutes walk from Liv St. I'll check this out when I'm next there.

Mind you, we're fortunate in having a Taylor St. pop-up next door to us!

David


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Where do you shop for beans in London? I'm quite often in Liverpool Street, Euston, St Pauls, Westminster.


Workshop

Association

Nude

Curator's

Caravan

Craft Coffee

Taylor St Baristas

To name but seven


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

gingerneil said:


> Where do you shop for beans in London? I'm quite often in Liverpool Street, Euston, St Pauls, Westminster.


i just picked some up from coffee workshop in st pauls


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> goto 13 Leyden Street nr Liverpool st station to a café called fazenda. Guy there (Antonio) roasts his own range of single origin beans from around the world on his own wood roaster in Italy and imports to uk. Tell him what you like and he'll make you up a bespoke blend too if you like.
> 
> If you do go, please mention Cameron sent you


Wow - I walk past there quite often as I pop into Runners Need now and then. Perfect - and very likely I'll be there on Monday.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You'd barely know it's even there as there isn't even a sign but it you go in there's about 20 hessian sacks of different origins and the owner Antonio who a lovely bloke is something of a master roaster and all round coffee dude. Also they do a lovely Italian buffet lunch for £7 a plate of many different choices of Italian dishes all prepare by Antonios wife. Ooh and their home made desserts are spectacular too!

If anyone reading this does go please please can I ask that you tell Antonio I sent you and give him my fond regards?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'll report back if I get a chance to pop in. If not next week, I'll definitely be there at some point. It'll certainly beat killing time in Starbucks while I wait for my train!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> You'd barely know it's even there as there isn't even a sign but it you go in there's about 20 hessian sacks of different origins and the owner Antonio who a lovely bloke is something of a master roaster and all round coffee dude. Also they do a lovely Italian buffet lunch for £7 a plate of many different choices of Italian dishes all prepare by Antonios wife. Ooh and their home made desserts are spectacular too!
> 
> If anyone reading this does go please please can I ask that you tell Antonio I sent you and give him my fond regards?


that's a nice heads-up for me thank's cam, all the years going to cycle surgery at stripe street if i done a right 'FAZENDA' never tried wood roasted are they a dark roast,

my go to blend is traditional espresso60%brazil-20%columbia-20% Guatemala, any clues on what blend of beans to try, wood roast espresso+art gallery sounds good

will certainly give your regards to antonio.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Called into fazenda yesterday. I only have 20 mins before my train - so didn't chat. I was served by a younger guy, I think Antonio was around. Fantastic place. Lovely 'rustic' atmosphere - fairly busy, but lots of space for me to sit. Enjoyed a home blended double espresso - it was excellent. Couldn't resist leaving with 250g of the beans! I'll certainly be back (especially for beans!) - cant believe I've walked past it so many time!


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Got the italian job by rave coffee and its awesome.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

fazenda's today, first time try of wood roasted, best give the grinder a clean first, then give it a go, laugh! rustic blend half a scoop here half a scoop there,

espresso blend

brasil base

costa rica

honduras

salvador

gave antonio your regards cam, as he's not seen you for awhile he hopes your ok.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

The blend I took home was certainly 'rustic' too - but tastes great!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

surprised how smooth velvety sweat chocolatey for oily dark beans, with no problem grinding fine, six doubles in three hours you could say i like this


----------

